# Plastisol transfers or LaserJet transfers for dark shirts



## UnidumCo (Jan 27, 2013)

I have figured out how to make my white shirts for my clothing line but after realizing that I have to self weed my current inkjet opaque transfers, I am rethinking. Could someone explain to me which will yield best quality, washability? Which will have least expensive startup costs? Overall which will be better for me and easier? I have only slight knowledge when it comes to screen printing. Also I will be making designs with maximum of 3-4 colors. Most are single or 2 color? Or should
I just order custom heat transfers?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Plastisol will give you the best quality and washability. Depending on the number of colors you are printing, and the number of like transfers you need, laser printer transfers would be cheaper in lower volumes. 

There is a non-weeding, two step, laser paper out there; Imageclip Laser Dark.


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

splathead said:


> There is a non-weeding, two step, laser paper out there; Imageclip Laser Dark.


Only works with laser printers though


----------

